# Rumor mill-Audi R8 LMS to ALMS GTC class for 2011?



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Speed.com is reporting that the ALMS may allow altered/performance ballanced FIA GT3 cars to run in their GT Challenge (GTC) class next year. However, as the current R8 is nearly as fast (if not as fast as) ALMS/ACO GT2 cars, it will face performance ballancing to make it roughly equal to the Porsche 911 GT3 Cup cars that are in the class now or at least noticeably slower than GT2 cars. 

It's rumored as a result that Audi may produce a "budget" version of the R8 LMS for the class with no ABS, no traction control or ACO/IMSA spec ASR, and possibly a 4.2 V8, though a restricted 5.2 or 5.0 V10 is more likely. 

The R8 LMS is also rumored to also be a lynchpin for the future incarnation of Grand Am's GT class as it will eventually allow GT3 cars to enter, but again the car will likely be slowed as current GT2 and GT3 cars are as fast if not faster than the Daytona Prototypes. 

http://auto-racing.speedtv.com/article/alms-mid-ohio-post-race-notebook1/


----------

